
Google Assistant can now interpret 44 languages on smartphones - hsnewman
https://venturebeat.com/2019/12/12/google-assistant-can-now-interpret-44-languages-on-smartphones/
======
majora2007
Been waiting for this! I'm eagerly refreshing play store to get this update.

